# What's everyone's take on the Anderson brand products?



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

I am pretty new to the lawn care scene and beginning my second year with tiffway 419 sod. First year was newly laid sod, so this is going to the first year that I feel like I will be able to "do anything" to my lawn. So far I have put down a granular preemergent and scalped my yard. Being inexperienced, I have been trying to watch as many youtube videos as I can and have come upon Doc. He seems to know his stuff but pushes Anderson's products heavily. I know that he is "working" with them but I would like to know what y'all think of the products that they offer. I have purchased their preemergent and the 16-4-8 fertilizer.
Also, is the Dimension 2EW a good option for pre/post emergent weeds? I see that he is pushing that and it is not an Anderson product.

Any other options/suggestions from you guys on treatments would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think they make good products, but I'm not a big fan of paying the premium associated with having any granular product shipped to me. If you are interested in using Andersons products, I would seek out a local distributor.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

bean75003 said:


> He seems to know his stuff but pushes Anderson's products heavily. I know that he is "working" with them but I would like to know what y'all think of the products that they offer.


I think the general consensus is that they are good products but overpriced, and that you can do fine with alternative brands.


----------



## bean75003 (Mar 1, 2020)

I think the general consensus is that they are good products but overpriced, and that you can do fine with alternative brands.
[/quote]

That is kinda what I am thinking. I just don't know what to look for to get a quality product that isn't overpriced. Any suggestions on other, more cost effective, options that work well?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

bean75003 said:


> I am pretty new to the lawn care scene and beginning my second year with tiffway 419 sod. First year was newly laid sod, so this is going to the first year that I feel like I will be able to "do anything" to my lawn. So far I have put down a granular preemergent and scalped my yard. Being inexperienced, I have been trying to watch as many youtube videos as I can and have come upon Doc. He seems to know his stuff but pushes Anderson's products heavily. I know that he is "working" with them but I would like to know what y'all think of the products that they offer. I have purchased their preemergent and the 16-4-8 fertilizer.
> Also, is the Dimension 2EW a good option for pre/post emergent weeds? I see that he is pushing that and it is not an Anderson product.
> 
> Any other options/suggestions from you guys on treatments would be much appreciated!!


Since every youtuber is being sponsored/paid to push most of the products they suggest, I don't pay much attention to their suggestions. I think Doc was head over heels in love with one reel mower and quickly changed to another.

The only lawn product from Andersons that I have used is the Humic DG. One can only guess whether it worked as well as expected when you are doing so many things to your lawn.

For me, I will never buy another new and sexy up and coming fertilizer. A group from Oklahoma bought a pallet of the next great thing and I was really disappointed with the results. It's generic fertilizer for me from now on. There's no reason to buy a branded fertilizer when the three numbers give you the fertilizer analysis you need.

Regarding Anderson spreaders, I have the Accu-pro 2000 stainless steel version and I love it. I wouldn't pay full price for it, but it's a really nice unit.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I stay away from the new upcoming thing. I buy plain ole Urea by the 50lb bag, and Potassium Sulfate by the 50lb bag because my yard can't seem to get enough of and hold Potassium. I'll throw Main Event in there with my T-NEX apps for color, that's about it. 
Urea- Because it's cheap and my grass loves it.
Potassium- Because Soil tests say so
Iron- Because I want my grass to be green
Plant Growth Regulator- So I'm not mowing 3-4 times a week,
I'll sprinkle a new product every once in a while to try something, but that's about it.
I always try to buy everything local to save cost on shipping (It's a lot cheaper)
Site One, Ewing, and do some research around your area to find a place.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Welcome!
Anderson products are good but expensive. I too am relatively new to the scene, my grass 3 yrs old and my DIY lawn care is less than a year old. Before you start throwing your money down I strongly suggest a soil test and post the results for recommendations. Buy products based on the nutrients needed. You should be able to find what you need in SiteOne or Ewing.

Also, read the Bermuda Bible in this forum.

NO, Dimension is not an Anderson product. It's a pre-emergent but with a bit of post emergent effect. It has the same mode of action as Barricade, so if you already have the anderson's barricade you do not need this now. Also it every expensive. If you need it in the future Lowe's has Sunniland 007 for about 25 bucks for 50 lbs I think. So there are cheaper alternatives! Especially for your size of lawn it could become expensive to use Anderson's products. My 2 cents.


----------



## jack_boombastic (Apr 26, 2020)

I used an (Andersons 24-0-8) ($25) from eWing and it did a good job for my backyard. It had some "slow release" in it. At the big box store, Lesco 24-0-11 sells for $45. I don't know the difference on which performs better but $25 was a steal for me.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

AvgHomeOwner said:


> Welcome!
> Anderson products are good but expensive. I too am relatively new to the scene, my grass 3 yrs old and my DIY lawn care is less than a year old. Before you start throwing your money down I strongly suggest a soil test and post the results for recommendations. Buy products based on the nutrients needed. You should be able to find what you need in SiteOne or Ewing.
> 
> Also, read the Bermuda Bible in this forum.
> ...


Completely agree. If you feel you want more options than what the local big box store has available, there's a SiteOne in Apex, NC and Aberdeen, NC. https://www.siteone.com/en/store-finder


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I bought and used Humic DG when I got it for free shipping. Last year I threw my money at all the hype products, which I will use the remainder of and then go back to basics.


----------

